# How many times a day should I feed him?



## Vitamina (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi! my puppy is 5 months and I'm feeding him 3 times a day with 1 cup each time, is it okay? or should I feed him only 2 times a day? and how many cups? 
Thanks!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Your pup will let you know when to cut back. When Tucker was a puppy, he had no problem eating 3 times a day until he was about 6-7 months old, which is when he started losing interest in his second meal of the day and would barely even touch it. That was when we cut him down to 2 feedings a day and switched him to adult food. He started getting 1 cup in the morning when we got up and 1 cup in the evening.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We feed 3 meals/day until about 6 months. Unlike Jo's Tucker, Brady still ate all of his second meal, so I gradually decreased the lunch and increased the breakfast and supper over a few days to wean him from it, so he was still eating the same amount just in 2 meals instead of 3.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama started slowing down on his eating when he was around 5-6 months old so I switched him to 2 meals a day, 1 cup at each meal.


----------



## Vitamina (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for your answers, now my puppy could eat non-stop forever, but I looking at your answers he will probably stop eating the middle meal someday! thanks


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank would eat as long as it was there so I switched him to 2 meals/day around 5.5 months. I fed him a little later in the AM and a little earlier in the PM.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

How much to feed a dog per meal has to be based first on the number of calories per cup; and then the dog's age, activity level and metabolism.

Dog owner A might feed 4 cups a day of her dog food: Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream at 360 kcal/cup.

Dog owner B might feed 2 cups a day of her dog food: Innova Adult at 504 kcal/cup.

Big difference of 2 cups compared to 4 cups, but it makes sense when you look at the # of kcal/cup.


----------

